# Penn 525 mag



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

I build, exclusively, 525 MKI as they are known in UK. I import many reels from UK and spend a half day to two half days cleaning, tuning, polishing, building brakes magnet holders, replacing spool bearing, cleaning and repacking other bearings and the list goes on. Selling them on ebay works but forces extra charges. Selling here is not viable, too many net police lurking. I'm looking for other sources, not Facebook, to sell. If anyone can give some sites they've found good would appreciate it. I guess a web site is my best option but there go your savings. I plan to start a service side to my activities, take your used reel and turn it into a high performance jewel. Thoughts and comments are much appreciated. Thanks
Bruce


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I play around with some of my reels as a hobby. I am pretty much relegated to being a Drum Fisherman on the OBX. I likely do not have the answer you are looking for. Seems like the only things that sell here are bargains. Too many people think their 10 year old reel or rod is worth 85% of brand new in the box.

I do not tournament cast, so Penn Fathoms and Seiglers are all I require for long casts with bait. I sold off my 525M's some time back.

I would surmise if Ebay is not working then your business plan has too much capital/manpower invested to justify the correct return on your end product shipped out the door.

There was a guy named Jerry Foran who operated as www.hookless.com I think that did similar work for ABU's. Jerry put together a website and pretty much word of mouth and or meta-tags kept him busy. Not sure if he is still at it.


----------

